# Abfrage auf empty String



## hunter1977 (1. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme gerade nicht weiter. Wie kann ich auf einen empty String abfragen?

if (equals.test() == null) oder wie macht man das?

Danke Hunter


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2005)

leerer String:


```
String s ="";
if(s.equals(""))
```

"null" String:


```
String s=null;
if(s==null)
```


----------



## Sky (1. Mrz 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> leerer String:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Der Vollständigkeit halber:

```
String s ="";
if("".equals(s))
```

ist vorzuziehen. Da ansonsten im Falle von s == null eine NullPointerException das Ergebnis wäre.


----------



## Roar (1. Mrz 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist vorzuziehen. Da ansonsten im Falle von s == null eine NullPointerException das Ergebnis wäre.



außer du prüfst

if(s == null || s.equals(""))


----------



## thE_29 (1. Mrz 2005)

Achja, ein Leerstring sind manchmal auch lauter Leerzeichen



```
if(s == null || s.equals("") || s.trim().equals(""))
;
```

Ist auf alles eine Abfrage


----------



## Roar (1. Mrz 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achja, ein Leerstring sind manchmal auch lauter Leerzeichen



oder so:


```
if(s == null || s.trim().equals(""))
;
```

ist kürzer   scnr


----------



## thE_29 (1. Mrz 2005)

Jaja, besserwisser


----------



## hunter1977 (1. Mrz 2005)

Danke, das wars.


----------



## Destiny1985 (1. Mrz 2005)

ein hinweis: wenn es das wars klick unten links auf das häckchen  dann wird das problem (aka der thread) als "gelöst" gekennzeichnet


----------

